# What do I need to look for?



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Okay, in the next year or two I'm hoping to purchase an endurance prospect. I definitely want an Arabian...that's my breed and what I want to stick with. As far as breeding, what lines do I need to look at as potential prospects? In individuals, what physical qualities should I look for?

I've always enjoyed distance riding, but I have never had a horse worthy of doing anything competitively. Now that I no longer work I would like to really get into it and find a horse that I can do well on. I would appreciate any and all input because I have no idea what to look for!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can google "endurance Arabians" and find ram he's that specialize in them. Rush Creek is the ranch I've heard of the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out Perserverance Endurance Horses; 7 characteristics of a great endurance horse.
Very interesting and well put together site. Lots of wonderful competition horses ridden no shoes or bits!
Old desert bloodlines and the confirmation and temperments I love to be with every day !!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

There was an interesting thread started on the endurance.net google group about what to look for in an endurance horse - the conclusion is that it's really all about the personality and willingness to go, and other than that, you'd be surprised what pops up in the top rankings and placings! Many people I know took horses from bad situations and they often ended up being the best endurance horses. Of course, Arabians have some physical advantages, but it's all about the attitude and willingness of that horse to cover miles of trails!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

One of these days I really hope to get a horse I can do some endurance type things with too. If I'm lucky, I might be able to convince one of our Kiger Mustangs that it's fun to get out and keep going and going and going.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

jillybean19 said:


> There was an interesting thread started on the endurance.net google group about what to look for in an endurance horse - the conclusion is that it's really all about the personality and willingness to go, and other than that, you'd be surprised what pops up in the top rankings and placings! Many people I know took horses from bad situations and they often ended up being the best endurance horses. Of course, Arabians have some physical advantages, but it's all about the attitude and willingness of that horse to cover miles of trails!


Absolutely true. Just because a horse is bred and built to do a specific discipline does not mean they will excel or even enjoy doing it. I competed thousands of miles on a 14.2 black quarter horse. He did very well. My little 100% arab mare - too excitable to settle in to the vets checks.

There was one horse in our club that the vets were amazed the horse was pasture sound, much less able to handle the rigors of distance. They swore her legs were put together by a committee that didn't communicate.

The biggest thing is the relationship between you and that horse. You have to trust and depend on each other. Lots of miles and lots of potential 'situations'.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! I'll definitely check out the suggested sites and get started on some research. Years ago, when I was younger and had the time for distance riding, I had a heayy Raffles bred Arabian and he did really well, but he was pretty slow compared to others. I told the hubby that with my next horse I want one that not only can handle the long rides but will make better time as well. 

I live in an area where there aren't many distance riders, and Arabians aren't in abundance either. I know that I'll have to be on the lookout for something via internet so I'm prepared to look slowly. I just want to know what to look for so that I can make an educated purchase when it does happen.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

There is not really a certain line that does well. As long as they don't have horrible conformation they can do it. I have had several different lines do very well in Endurance.


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

Look for active endurance Arabian competeing and breeding farms. Check out Mooibegin Farms at DinkelmannArabians.com to give you some ideas. They are located south of Atlanta here in Georgia. Attend some rides and maybe look for some barns you have found to see the horses in person doing their thing!! Then, you would also have a "built-in-networking-family" for moral support if you do acquire a horse/baby from them. Good Luck and enjoy your search.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Up this way, Cre-Run Farm (VA) and Asgard Arabians (WV) are known for producing really nice endurance horses (from racing-type bloodlines).


----------



## borntofly (Jan 7, 2013)

mls said:


> Absolutely true. Just because a horse is bred and built to do a specific discipline does not mean they will excel or even enjoy doing it. I competed thousands of miles on a 14.2 black quarter horse. He did very well. My little 100% arab mare - too excitable to settle in to the vets checks.
> 
> There was one horse in our club that the vets were amazed the horse was pasture sound, much less able to handle the rigors of distance. They swore her legs were put together by a committee that didn't communicate.
> 
> The biggest thing is the relationship between you and that horse. You have to trust and depend on each other. Lots of miles and lots of potential 'situations'.



I second what mls has said, the biggest thing is the relationship between horse and rider. I have done endurance rides with my quarter horse gelding and he is wonderful at it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need to define "well". To some finishing is well, to others not so much. Horse emotion and attitude can play a part, but your better off starting with a horse with the physical ability to do "well" by your standards. Also need to look at where you are going to ride. As all rides arnt created equal, temperature and terrain make a huge difference. I really do need to find a couple WTC horses to see if I can trot or not. Feel like I am being held back by my walkers and want to move to a more competitive horse.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I guess "well" for me would be one that finishes in a good time while passing the vet checks with flying colors. I don't really care about coming in first (although I wouldn't complain), but I would like to place in the higher rankings. Honestly, I just like the long rides but I like a little competition as well every now and then.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm assuming you haven't done endurance yet? Just to caution you, a new rider or even an experienced rider with a new horse needs to be conservative in their riding and then build. I'd even hesitate riding any horse that I'm new to, no mater how much experience either of us has had, at anything more than mid-pace, simply because it's SO important to get to know the horse individually in order to know whether anything out of the ordinary is happening. If I was riding with someone who knew the horse well, then I'd do what they said. If not, it's a nice, mid-pace for us, no matter whether it places us in first or last.

Here's an excellent quote from the AERC website on their decade team page, which I aspire to join in 9 years:



> I believe in the "2 years or 1,000 miles of competition before going fast" theory. I stuck to that with Shayne and again on the horse I'm bringing along now and it seems to work well for my horses and me. When I started endurance riding I heard that phrase (2 years or 1000 miles) allot and many people were pretty religious about it when bringing up a new horse. It has really stuck with me even though I don't hear it much anymore. I need/want/like my horses to last a long time and I believe that this is one way of stacking the cards in my favor to make that happen. I don't creep along the trail by any means, and I do spend a great deal of time conditioning my horses for the rides. But, I try to be conservative/middle of the pack"ish", for the first 2 years or approximately 1000 miles. I have also learned to be focused but flexible; that competition is not only about coming in first, and that nothing lasts forever.
> Don't let your competitiveness carry you away. Put the horse's well being before your own. If you think your horse is off...he is. And, realize that at this time next year (or possibly even next month) no one is likely to remember, or care, where you placed at this ride or any other ride. So, take advantage of opportunities as they come but don't spend your time worrying over placings at a ride or push too hard to try to make something happen. The things that people will remember are how you treat others and how you treat your horse. Suzanne Pindar


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Obviously, the horse's mind is paramount. Make sure the horse likes to move out. Not stupid crazy move out or you will find yourself fighting for completions (and maybe to stay on!), but willingness to hit the trail and go to work. I have seen some horses that seem like they'd be awesome at endurance, but they were a psychotic and ended up getting pulled a lot. Check out Arab crosses, too (like an Arab/Appy or Arab/QH or Arab/Mustang). Sometimes the cross will bring something really amazing to the gene pool (I have an Arab/Welsh cross and she's wonderful, but the friend I ride with has a very amazing purebred Arab that is rock solid in the brain).

A horse that has decent athletic ability and an amazing mind is WAY better than the horse that has incredible athletic ability and is totally cuckoo-pants. It is easier to get a horse conditioned if s/he isn't wacko, and, IMHO, it's easier to get a sane horse into the top ten than the one that is fast but nuttier than squirrel poo.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I second what 2SCHorses said about the horse's mind. I became interested in endurance riding last year and actually went out and purchased a Mustang gelding who had amazing gaits and great natural endurance. BUT, he turned out to be SUPER lazy and it was exhausting just keeping him moving (unless he was following another horse but I ride alone 90% of the time). I leased him out earlier this year to a wonderful lady and am now focusing on my grade pony gelding (because he is NOT herd bound, loves to go and is just FUN to ride!). At first glance he's not your typical endurance horse but since I have started conditioning him he is doing awesome and I am hoping to enter our first LD this year!


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I absolutely agree with the horse's mind as well. I have two Arabians currently, but neither are suitable because of their attitude. One sounds like yours, prairiewindlady. He's so lazy. Sometimes it's a pain to get him into a good trot. My other one is too high strung. Everything is scary, monsters everywhere! She's controllable, but it's like she's on the lookout for something to spook at. I have tried to work with her over the years and get her used to scary stuff outside of the pasture, but I've pretty much just accepted her as she is at this point.


----------

